# [SOLVED] Linux can't see Win7 or the unallocated partition created for it.



## Matt D. NickL (Sep 22, 2013)

I have an "HP 2000 Notebook 2b19wm" which I'm trying to set up so it'll dual boot with Linux Mint 16 Cinnamon x64 and Windows 7 x86.

This is the first time I've got the gumption to make the move to Linux and this'll be my first Linux OS. So I've been trying to dual boot this laptop because I'm not sure I can go cold turkey off of Msft.

This laptop came with Windows 8 and a UEFI bios but I disabled it and enabled Legacy bios so I could boot into the Windows 7 installation disc I had. It worked fine, I've been running Win7 for awhile now with no problems.

So with that hurdle covered before I even thought about Linux, I had no problem booting into the Linux installation disc I had made the other day.

I have been lurking tons of threads, articles and video tutorials and all of them seem to recognize and acknowledge a Windows installation but when I get to the stage where it asks me to select an installation type, I select ''Something else'' as I've been guided but it doesn't acknowledge that I have anything installed on my machine, instead it shows me this,

http://img24.imageshack.us/img24/9611/6bcb.jpg

As you can see, it treats my HD like it doesn't have anything on it. Which makes me wary.

I have another image here to show that I have indeed created a partition in Win7 especially for Mint, 

http://img268.imageshack.us/img268/7667/z390.png


I don't want to give up on this. If I didn't need Windows to run a few programs, I would go cold turkey but that isn't an option. I'd absolutely love to get this running smoothly, but I just don't know how to go on any further and I'm afraid if I follow through with the install of Mint I'll mess things up for Windows!

I have an idea though. Perhaps I could clean install Mint, then install Windows 7 second? Is that plausible?

edit,

I tried Ubuntu and Mint 15 too. No luck. While I was in Ubuntu I made sure to check ''Files'' and I _did_ see a folder titled Windows.

edit edit,

I also thought, perhaps, maybe it was the fact Windows was x86 and I was trying to install a x64 version of Ubuntu and Mint. So I made another mint installation disc for x86, but still no luck


----------



## hal8000 (Dec 23, 2006)

*Re: Linux can't see Win7 or the unallocated partition created for it.*

You've done the smart thing by asking for help before you install.
It does look as though the LM16 thinks that your hard drive is blank.
As its a 320G drive then I think you will have a standard MBR partition
table other than a GUID table.

Can you boot from the Mint CD/DVD in live boot.
From live mode open the terminal (Start menu, system, Konsole)
Then type the following:

sudo fdisk -l

This will list all partitions on your drive or indeed report if the system
is using a GUID table.

One way around this is to manually create partitions from the Live CD
in the hope that the Mint installer will see these partitions.
I'll wait for output of this command.


----------



## Matt D. NickL (Sep 22, 2013)

*Re: Linux can't see Win7 or the unallocated partition created for it.*



hal8000 said:


> I'll wait for output of this command.


Got it. I'm running VMware Workstation right now and installing LM16 on the virtual drive as we speak, but the moment it's done I'll pop the installation DVD in and do as you said.

I don't know if it's what you wanted as I took that screen grab while in the virtual OS, but here it is. I _really_ doubt it's what you wanted, so give me a little bit and I'll grab the proper stuff as soon as this install is done and I can reboot

http://img23.imageshack.us/img23/3631/c5h7.png


----------



## Babbzzz (Jul 14, 2011)

*Re: Linux can't see Win7 or the unallocated partition created for it.*

Hello Matt :wavey:

I'm pretty sure that was not what Hal8000 wanted you to do.

The command is:


```
sudo fdisk -l
```
not


```
sudo fdisk -|
```
See below:


----------



## Matt D. NickL (Sep 22, 2013)

*Re: Linux can't see Win7 or the unallocated partition created for it.*



Babbzzz said:


> Hello Matt :wavey:
> 
> I'm pretty sure that was not what Hal8000 wanted you to do.


Thanks Babbzzz. I caught that the second time around if you can see it in the text. I think it's skewing the data he was looking for since it's inside a virtual machine anyways, but I did manage to fix it the second time :blush:

This is done installing in just a few more minutes, then I'll do it proper


----------



## Matt D. NickL (Sep 22, 2013)

*Re: Linux can't see Win7 or the unallocated partition created for it.*



hal8000 said:


> You've done the smart thing by asking for help before you install.
> It does look as though the LM16 thinks that your hard drive is blank.
> As its a 320G drive then I think you will have a standard MBR partition
> table other than a GUID table.
> ...


----------



## hal8000 (Dec 23, 2006)

*Re: Linux can't see Win7 or the unallocated partition created for it.*

You have a GPT partition table.
The Linux Mint installer currently cannot work with GPT partition tables which is why no partitions are detected.
I found this thread echoing my statement as well:

Linux Mint Forums • View topic - <SOLVED> GPT changes to MBR on Linux Mint 12 install

There are possibly a few solutions. Add a second hard drive and use a standard MBR partition table (the Mint installer can do all this)

Attempt to manually create GUID partitions with parted.
Step 1 is to back up your windows data.
Step 2 is to shrink your windows partition to make room for linux. You need about 20 to 25G for /, swap size about same as memory size, and as much space as you want for home.
I'm not sure if parted is installed on the live CD by default, if it is you can create you partitions by following post 4 below:

http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f64/using-a-3tb-drive-with-linux-699281.html

It is easy to make a mess when partitioning hence it is vital to back up your data before you start.

print (will show existing partitions)


----------



## Matt D. NickL (Sep 22, 2013)

*Re: Linux can't see Win7 or the unallocated partition created for it.*



hal8000 said:


> You have a GPT partition table.
> The Linux Mint installer currently cannot work with GPT partition tables which is why no partitions are detected.
> I found this thread echoing my statement as well:
> 
> ...



Thanks hal. I have back ups of everything, so I'll start digging into this later tomorrow. We'll get this sooner or later.


----------



## Matt D. NickL (Sep 22, 2013)

*Re: Linux can't see Win7 or the unallocated partition created for it.*

I'm going to solve this thread, because it's identified the problem. It'll take me awhile to digest and implement the information you've provided as I'm incredibly intimidated and green when it comes to all this. Thank you for the help :flowers:


----------



## Matt D. NickL (Sep 22, 2013)

Okay, got it done. I'm so chuffed!










How I did it,

1.) Came to TSF and figured out I had a GPT partition table.

2.) Got confused.

3.) Googled some solutions to converting GPT partition table to standard MBR partition tables while inside Windows and found a plethora of free conversion programs. Some better than others.

4.) I went with the paid version of MiniTool Partition Wizard Professional for Windows, but there's plenty of _free_ versions out there so I'd recommend grabbing one of those. The one I used allowed me to do the entire HD while it was being used, but there's still plenty of free ones that do the same exact thing.

5.) I booted into the LiveCD and proceeded with the installation, Mint acknowledges the partitions including the unallocated portion I reserved for it. I proceeded to follow the tutorial I originally started with and installed.

I've now got the two OS dual booted! Thanks_ so_ much, I appreciate the help


----------



## hal8000 (Dec 23, 2006)

Well done. Changing from GUID to MBR partition table in windows was something I never considered. Your post may help others in the future.


----------



## zolar1 (Feb 19, 2014)

hal8000 said:


> Well done. Changing from GUID to MBR partition table in windows was something I never considered. Your post may help others in the future.


I am confused here.
How did they convert to MBR from GPT without losing windows??

I cannot reinstall windows 7 without the oem recovery disks forcing gpt partitioning. And easy BCD doesn't work with GPT partitoning and dual booting linux and Win7.

The only way I could dual boot win7 and linux was to download win7 (Retail version) and set everything up under MBR schema.
I lose my recovery partition for windows7 and if I needed to do a recovery, I have a LOT of work to do and lose both Win7 and linux in the process.

If I had a program (free one) that auto converts GPT to MBR AND won't mess up the partitions or destroy windows in the process..so I can install linux that would be GREAT!

My OEM recovery disks make 5 partitions for a windows install. The D/L windows 7 makes two (3 if I want GPT).

GPT is pure EVIL ! LOL


----------



## Matt D. NickL (Sep 22, 2013)

zolar1 said:


> How did they convert to MBR from GPT without losing windows??


I grabbed some software that did it for me. A quick google showed a few good and free suitable options.

I used Mini Tool Partition Wizard Professional, but the free version should suit you just fine. Download, install and then open it up inside Windows 7.

It was pretty easy and quick, I high lighted the hard drive I had and then on the left I see the option to ''rebuild MBR'', I clicked it. Then I ''applied'' it and boom, I was done. 

Then I booted into the installation disk for Linux and Linux could see the partitions I had made for it.

It'll help you create a partition for Linux too, if you're going to go with the OEM OS you have, since that won't allow you to make partitions when installing it.


----------



## Matt D. NickL (Sep 22, 2013)

Here, zolar1, I found what you need. There's alternatives, though. Good luck

Best Free Partition Manager Freeware and free partition magic for Windows 7, Windows 8, Windows Vista and Windows XP 32 bit & 64 bit. MiniTool Free Partition Manager Software Home Edition.


----------



## Matt D. NickL (Sep 22, 2013)

zolar1 said:


> I lose my recovery partition for windows7 and if I needed to do a recovery, I have a LOT of work to do and lose both Win7 and linux in the process.
> 
> My OEM recovery disks make 5 partitions for a windows install. The D/L windows 7 makes two (3 if I want GPT).


If you set up your machine so it is the way you had it when you bought it, with the recovery disks and what not, you still won't be able to use that recovery partition to do an image recovery. 

Because what you'll do is factory reset it with your discs, then install the MiniTool Partition Wizard and convert to MBR, then create a new partition for Linux and then install Linux.

When and if you run the built in recovery options for your Windows OEM it'll wipe out your Linux installation.

Maybe pull your OEM product key attached to your Windows OS and then clean install with the retail disc and use the product key you mentioned? As long as it's the same version as your machine came with, like Home, Professional or Ultimate that shouldn't be a problem.

I clean install Windows 7 and when I'm doing it I let it make the boot partition, I then make 1 partition for the OS to be installed on, one partition just small enough for an image back up of that OS (once it's been fully updated ofc, no need to suffer that project more than I have to) and I use the tools inside Windows to make the recovery partition I made and I save the last and final partition for Linux.


----------



## zolar1 (Feb 19, 2014)

I didn't see anything that claims to preserve windows.

Will it preserve windows so I can dual boot with linux??

I have 5 partitions for my win7 oem install. One is a hidden recovery partition. Will that software fix windows so it know what happened to the recovery partition?

Every time I reimage my drive it takes 55 min to reimage, another 1:15 min for windows to install, and several hours (as a minimum) to get windows updates.

Of course this is from DVD disks. I haven't tried it with a flash drive. Might be slightly faster on the reimaging.

So you can understand my apprehension with respect to using (unknown) software.

Anyone else use this and still save windows?

Additionally, I will be getting a drive bay converter to replace dvd burner with a hard drive. This might complicate things a bit I think.


----------



## zolar1 (Feb 19, 2014)

Matt D. NickL said:


> If you set up your machine so it is the way you had it when you bought it, with the recovery disks and what not, you still won't be able to use that recovery partition to do an image recovery.
> 
> Because what you'll do is factory reset it with your discs, then install the MiniTool Partition Wizard and convert to MBR, then create a new partition for Linux and then install Linux.
> 
> ...



As a last resort I will try the retail with my license key. One problem is that some asus software won't install because it is not the OEM version. I am waiting for ASUS tech support to email me back with a fix.

So you are saying that I am going to lose my recovery partition in the process? That still would leave me with 4 partitions.

And I can't download that program because the download is an installer. Those don't work on Linux which is my primary OS.

I can delete my entire hard drive os all partitions or pick and choose. I was hoping to pick and choose and repartition according to my needs. Shrinking windows still gives windows far too much hard drive space unless I use GParted.


----------



## Matt D. NickL (Sep 22, 2013)

zolar1 said:


> As a last resort I will try the retail with my license key. One problem is that some asus software won't install because it is not the OEM version. I am waiting for ASUS tech support to email me back with a fix.
> 
> So you are saying that I am going to lose my recovery partition in the process? That still would leave me with 4 partitions.
> 
> ...


I see! Pretend you never read my first two posts, then, because I thought your primary OS was Windows 7 and I thought you were trying to install Linux. But you're in Linux (which is already installed?) and trying to install Windows 7 so they're dual booted?

If I'm reading that right, then no you're not going to be able to use your OEM recovery discs for Windows as your recovery disc is going to want to wipe out the Linux partition.

I think the consensus is that you want to install Windows 7 (as it doesn't want to play nice with Linux that is already installed onto a machine) then install Linux second. But I did see guides awhile back for people who wanted to install Windows 7.

But if you have Linux installed and you want to install Windows 7 second so they're dual booted, you're going to have to grab an .iso of your version of Windows (find out if it's Home, Professional or Ultimate so the product key lines up with the version of 7 you're trying to install) then install Windows 7 with a retail installation disc. 

Create your own thread here in the Linux Support sub forum and one of the moderators who know more about what they're doing than I do will help you out way quicker, you seem to have a different problem than I did so you'll wanna load them with as much details as you can. The ''[SOLVED]'' thing in this thread's Title might keep people from seeing your questions, we dont' want that.


----------



## zolar1 (Feb 19, 2014)

Sorry for the confusion.

On this hard drive I am using linux but do have win7 (pirated) on another partition. Pirate meaning I got it online but it expires in about another 15 days.

I want to dual boot both. I need windows for only 4 things and the rest for linux. Linux will be my primary OS (safest for internet use).

I did read the whole thread since I was looking for answers.

My other hard drive (not installed) will be on the drive bay when I get it.
That one has my legal oem copy installed on it. And that one is GPT.

This is how I know that GT is awful. The 'retail' copy I downloaded will allow dual booting quite easily. I am having the problem with the oem copy which is GPT.

My laptop had UEFI too, but I turned if off. Seems that doesn't do anything one way or another.

I tried many combinations of installs and none worked until I got that 'pirate' copy (evaluation copy actually and those ARE authorized by Microsoft for distribution).

Here is how I view both operating systems:

Windows = gaming and a scant few other necessities like a blood sugar monitor reader and GPS updater.

Linux for ALL other things, especially the internet.

On my OEM reimage, it took 15 minutes of being online before I got my first malware. Less time than it took to get an antivirus program downloaded and installed. Far less time than it took to download 700+ microsoft updates. Within 7 days I had over 7 malwares (trojans and such). I never once went to a bad site or downloading anything other than legitimate software (win updates, antivirus, zonealarm, malwarebytes, adobe flash, firefox)

Linux - still waiting for any kind of malware to attempt to do anything.

So far, no firewall needed, no antivirus needed, no anti malware needed for linux. Great peace of mind.

I am fairly skilled at computer use. Not an expert, but a well rounded working knowledge with strengths in windows and linux to a lesser degree.

If I could find the windows script that forces GPT on my recovery ISO and edit it, I could have the salvations I need to avoid the hassles.

But ASUS won't tell me that information.

Edit:

I just reread your first post. I can get linux to see GPT if I get gparted from the repo. Seems Kparted isn't that good.

I too have had the problem with linux OR windows where linux couldn't see windows due to GPT.

My current HD is using the MBR schema and that is how I can use either.

But I want to use the copy of windows I paid for, not some copy I got from the internet to experiment with.


----------



## Matt D. NickL (Sep 22, 2013)

Boy, I sure wish I could help.

I clean installed Windows 7 as I had a full version so my product key was going to work just fine, not OEM, and then installed Linux onto an unallocated partition reserved for it.

My hard drive was GPT, so I had to convert it to MBR so Linux wouldn't break my Windows 7 partition. I used MiniTool Partition Wizard, _inside_ Windows of course (it's free and safe and I already linked it up there, in case you change your mind about how to go about this)

I hope you get this sorted. Don't forget to make a thread, I've seen moderators say several different times when I was lurking the forums here that it's best you make your own thread if you have a problem, these guys will know what's up and how to help you if they see your posts. Me on the other hand I'm just spit balling most of the time, but good luck!


----------



## zolar1 (Feb 19, 2014)

IMHO my posts are directly related to the thread at hand.

The discussion was about GPT partitioning and dual booting with linux.

I have gpt with an oem install and want to dual boot with linux. But for some reason I can't.

I can dual boot win7 retail with linux on a non gpt partition.

I was seeking a solution whereby I can use my OEM win7, convert to MBR without messing windows up, then dual boot easily with linux.

I can't try again until my drive bay converter arrives or if I have need to do so.

It is extremely time consuming setting up the drive, installing everything, shrinking partitions, and getting all those dreaded updates. Not to mention software installs.

And that is just for windows! LOL

At least linux isn't so bad.

Side note: Linux Mint is quite a bit faster than Windows 7 with one exception - USB transfer speeds. Win7 is superior to linux in that area.

Going to reboot now and go back into windows to see about that program you posted. And thanks for the tip! (link too)


----------



## zolar1 (Feb 19, 2014)

There is a couple of solutions but no one has made the software yet.

1) Convert GPT to MBR this way:

Shrink GPT to 1/2 the hard drive size or less.
Create an MBR schema based on the number of partitions that the windows GPT partition uses (msft reserved and windows) ignoring all other partitions.
Copy those into a freshly made MBR partition, a 1:1 copy.
Once copied, destroy ALL gpt partitions.
Create Linux partitions.
Modify boot sector as appropriate.


2) The easy way:

Shrink the GPT partitions to the appropriate size(s).

Set all those into a single MBR partition.
Add new partitions for other OS's.
Modify GRUB2 to trick windows GPT partition into thinking it is the only partition on the drive.

This is along the lines of a virtual hard drive thinking sort of way.

Linux can freely boot and if you want windows, you choose that from GRUB. As long as windows doesn't see any other partitions it will think that everything is OK and continue to boot.

The big trick is to fool windows and GPT into thinking it is on it's own drive, isolated.

Example:

You have 5 GPT partitions.

You take ALL of those and put them into a single MBR partition - much like using a bunch of partitions inside an extended partition.
Make that one partition a primary.

Create other primary partitions.

Modify boot sector to reflect the new schema.

Add coding to trick windows into NOT seeing the other partitions.
Much like hidden partitions in a way.

The main reason Linux can't see windows partitions is because of the EVIL GPT partitioning.

And windows loves to destroy and overwrite anything else that wants to boot alongside it.

On my OEM preinstall, ASUS says they don't know how to bypass the GPT partitioning schema.

And yet, any retail version of Win7 doesn't require it. Therefore, ASUS developers did something to cripple the computer. There is no choice during reimaging to select MBR. You only get to choose one windows partition or two.

There is something in the installation/imaging scripts that forces GPT. If I could find that, windows would play nice with linux.

About the 2TB limit and windows not being able to see more-
That is bogus. Western Digital came out with their own way to allow Win98 to use more than the maximum. It installed into the bootloader section. You has full access to large drives. This can be done with any size drive.

All Microsoft needed to do was alter their junk to allow it to see more than 2TB.

It is a shame that their corporate greed is destroying progress and creativity.


Anyway, I am still waiting for my drive bay converter. Extra space would be a nice thing. But it will drain the battery faster and require an external burner if I want to play/burn anything.

I wonder though. Since the topic problem mentioned linux not being able to see windows, what if windows was on it's own drive apart from linux?

Is there a way to disable windows/gpt/secure boot from seeing other OS's and such?

Even a simple linux swap file will make windows force a 'recovery. even if the swap file is on a flash drive by itself.

Puppy linux does things differently and windows apparently doesn't mind that OS.

I guess Microsoft likes puppies? Dunno.

Just a few thoughts for now.


----------

